# Hybrid Baby lamb not active



## goat guy (Mar 23, 2012)

my sheep just had a strained birth last night and the baby isn't vigourous the baby was a hybrid so it was big it has gotten some nursing in is he really that tired?
:/ :/


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 23, 2012)

Not really sure.    But he could need some supplements like selenium.  But with sheep they have different mineral needs from goats.  You might try checking in the sheep group to see what they recommend.


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 23, 2012)

He could be a weak lamb. You may need to tube feed him to get extra nutrients in his system and get him going better. Is the mom being good to it?  How old is she? Sometimes with yearling ewes try don't produce enough milk. I have had lambs that are less vigorous than others but it is not good for one to act lethargic all the time.  What do you mean he was a hybrid?  Did u cross a mother that was a small breed with a father that was a large breed?  This may not be good, but if you just crossed two breeds about the same size the lambs energy shouldn't be affected.


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 23, 2012)

Our lambs are always sleepy the first day, if you can milk the momma a bit I would use a syringe and roll it down the babies cheek so it doesn't go into its lungs. We had one such baby on Tuesday who's mommy rejects him and accepted his siter... he is drinking about 8 cups of replacer a day now!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Take his temp to see if he has any underlying issues. What do you mean by tired--is he sleeping all the time, and not getting enough nursing in? Or is he still active, maybe running around a bit and jumping around?

Make sure he got plenty of colostrum and make sure he continues to nurse. I'm assuming the ewe is letting him nurse otherwise you would've mentioned it, correct?


----------



## RemudaOne (Mar 23, 2012)

How's your lamb doing?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 23, 2012)

We had a very small lamb from a runt ewe that was not supposed to be bred...he was tiny and his Mom's udder was not very big...have been supplementing him with bottles, but he still nurses too.  That made a huge difference the first day with him jumping around with lots of energy...but babies do sleep a lot.  Mom's udder is bigger now and we are now down to one bottle a day.  Little stinker is already at the hay, grass, water and sheep pellets.

Taking his temp and making sure he's okay is a good idea.  Ours was just not getting enough from his Mom...he will be two weeks old on Sunday and has more than doubled his birth weight and is a frisky little fella.

Hope yours is okay!


----------



## heathen (Mar 24, 2012)

OK soI have to ask what is a hybrid lamb. Like the Geep things? a cross between a goat and sheep? I have seen this online but Never in person. The lini is just so everyone dont think I am crazy..... http://www.zuzafun.com/lisa-the-geep


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

By hybrid, I'm assuming the OP is saying he's a crossbred lamb.


----------



## heathen (Apr 3, 2012)

So a cross between 2 types of sheep or somthing else? Just wondering cause I see alot of mixed goats on here and no one refers to them as hybrid kids so thinking they might mean its crossed with another species of animal. Anyone know????


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 3, 2012)

heathen said:
			
		

> So a cross between 2 types of sheep or somthing else? Just wondering cause I see alot of mixed goats on here and no one refers to them as hybrid kids so thinking they might mean its crossed with another species of animal. Anyone know????


Hmmm. Curious myself. I thought goats and sheep can't mixx. I don't know though.


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 4, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> heathen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they can breed but everything I have read the doe/ewe would abort...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 20, 2012)

heathen said:
			
		

> OK soI have to ask what is a hybrid lamb. Like the Geep things? a cross between a goat and sheep? I have seen this online but Never in person. The lini is just so everyone dont think I am crazy..... http://www.zuzafun.com/lisa-the-geep


LOL ! Seems like something I would do... Saw a geep pic online, clicked on it, and read his blog. So cute! 

Can't help but had to comment ! XD

Oh and speaking of the geep thing ~ They can in fact breed, but they are rare because (and I quote from this blog from Mopple a little geep) ' Even if goats and sheep get frisky, goats are 58 and sheep are 60 so even if they breed most likely they won't concieve'

Don't ask what the numbers are about xD But thats why geep's are so rare


----------



## boykin2010 (May 21, 2012)

58 and 60 are the number of chromosomes 

My science book has a picture of a Geep under the section titled "Hybrid Crosses"

But, it does not look like a geep just a wooled goat.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 21, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> 58 and 60 are the number of chromosomes
> 
> My science book has a picture of a Geep under the section titled "Hybrid Crosses"
> 
> But, it does not look like a geep just a wooled goat.


Ya i know, I've seen like 2 pic's of geep's, and they just look lke fuzy goats  well that and their heads are sheep heads 


KK , thanks, wasn't exactly sure.....


----------

